# Help with co2 for small tank



## Susanna (28 Mar 2020)

Hi folks I know I'm new here and this might have already been asked but I was given a 30cm cubic 30l tank for my birthday last week which I have planted up and have been testing the water and the water quality is relatively good however the tests tell me there is not enough co2 in the water.

I have set up a tropica system 60 can system and am using it as specified but it doesn't seem to be working and to be honest the plastic chamber is a tad big I was wondering if anyone could suggest another solution for a small tank


----------



## GHNelson (29 Mar 2020)

Hi Susanna
You could always go down the Bio Co2 route!
https://www.aquasabi.com/JBL-ProFlora-Bio-80
This application of Co2 last approximately 40 to 50 days.

Switching to the 
https://www.aquasabi.com/AQUARIO-Neo-CO2-Diffusor-U-Type 
will help with better dissolution of the Co2!
hoggie


----------



## Simon Cole (29 Mar 2020)

@hogan53  Hope you both don't mind me asking but do you know whether it will produce a smell?


----------



## GHNelson (29 Mar 2020)

Hi Simon
No odour from the Co2 when running!
hoggie


----------



## sparkyweasel (29 Mar 2020)

Hi, welcome and happy birthday! 
A lot depends on what plants you have, or want  to have in future.
Lots will grow well in a low-tech tank without injecting CO2. 
If you stick with CO2 you will find those small cans work out quite expensive in the long term, so it could be worth looking at the alternatives.
How are you measuring the CO2 level?
Any details about your tank (filter, lighting, substrate, plant species etc) would be useful, and a picture would be great if possible.


----------



## Simon Cole (29 Mar 2020)

hogan53 said:


> No odour from the Co2 when running!


Wow, that product could be a game changer. Talk about value for money. 

I used to brew up all sorts of foul veg until the smell became unbearable. I compromised by having just three cylinder injected tanks, 6 without. 

@Susanna I think that @hogan53 has recommended a product that is genius for what you want. Well done on some cracking advice.


----------



## Susanna (30 Mar 2020)

Thanks for your help folks. I have a 
Superfish Qubic 30 LED tank with built in filter (30 litres)
Superfish 50W heater
Substrate is Aquabasis Plus with AquaSubstrate sand/ fine gravel on top
Test is a 6in1 dip strep test by Tetra

trying to figure how to post pictures


----------



## Wookii (30 Mar 2020)

Simon Cole said:


> Wow, that product could be a game changer. Talk about value for money.
> 
> I used to brew up all sorts of foul veg until the smell became unbearable. I compromised by having just three cylinder injected tanks, 6 without.
> 
> @Susanna I think that @hogan53 has recommended a product that is genius for what you want. Well done on some cracking advice.



When I first started using CO2 20 years ago, I started with DIY CO2 before moving onto pressurised CO2 containers. All it required was and empty 2 litre coke bottle with the lid modified to take the output CO2 hose. Then just add sugar, a little powdered yeast, and fill up with warm water to mix. It starts producing CO2 after a couple of hours. I can't say for sure, but the JBL system looks suspiciously like sugar a yeast to me!


----------



## Susanna (30 Mar 2020)

Pictures for the above


----------



## GHNelson (30 Mar 2020)

Wookii said:


> When I first started using CO2 20 years ago, I started with DIY CO2 before moving onto pressurised CO2 containers. All it required was and empty 2 litre coke bottle with the lid modified to take the output CO2 hose. Then just add sugar, a little powdered yeast, and fill up with warm water to mix. It starts producing CO2 after a couple of hours. I can't say for sure, but the JBL system looks suspiciously like sugar a yeast to me!



Yea it probably is!....


----------



## Simon Cole (31 Mar 2020)

...but it's the fact that the diffuser and pipework are included. Getting a low pressure diffuser is very difficult, and reducing the smell and controlling the rate of fermentation also seem to be two things that were prioritized in design development .


----------



## Susanna (24 Apr 2020)

So I bought one of these and the diffuser is lovely small hidden and compact as opposed to the 'box' of the tropica aerosol system.

I will admit I was just about to give up on the bio setup as I'd had it for a week and only initially a very fine single stream of bubbles which disappeared the lid of the reactor when tightened just pops off so something to be careful of, so i figured that it was leaking around the seal; so out came my trusty blutac and sealed it still no bubbles.
Yesterday when venturing into 'hostile' territory (morrisons) I was looking for yeast (might as well have been searching for gold dust) to have a go using a modified coke bottle.

called in Pets 4 u and some parts airline tee pieces etc. got home and wow I had bubbles ! yay!

Oh I also acquired 8 neon's from a pet supplies place double win …… now need a couple of glass shrimps


----------



## Zeus. (24 Apr 2020)

Hi and welcome 



Susanna said:


> Superfish 50W heater



Does your tank need a heater ??? I dont have one in my 50l , depends on inmates OFC 

Zeus


----------



## Susanna (24 Apr 2020)

hi there is a small heater included behind the filter the water temp reads 26c / 70f ish which should be okay for tropical fish?

I will admit it has been years since I had a tank and that had small goldfish in so any advice is welcome


----------



## Susanna (29 Apr 2020)

So I have decided to go with a pressurised Co2 setup I'm thinking the Nano setup by Co2 supermarket with an option of using sodastream canisters does anyone have any experience with this set up or does anyone have any better suggestions? 

(tbh the bio co2 doesn't seem to be very reliable as unless its producing a mist i cannot see it is only producing a few single bubbles / min I am awaiting my drop checker to be delivered to check more accurately)


----------



## kishan313 (5 Jun 2020)

Hi - did you go with the nano in the end?


----------



## Susanna (5 Jun 2020)

Yes I did Kishan, I think i need to get an adapter for sodastream cylinders sometime but at the drop rate im using the pressure hasn't even moved on the regulator. Im quite impressed except i need to trim some of the faster growing plants.

I did find one problem when i turned it on, I couldn't see any bubbles/mist so turned it up a bit. Then the pressure came through and wow it bubbled ……. and the fish were  gasping at the top !!  Turned it down to a couple of bubbles a min and changed out some of the water air pump on for a bit and touch wood everything is fine and has been for about 4 weeks.

btw on another thread I mentioned I have it on a timer via a 'smart' multi plug socket which works great comes on about 16:20 when i finish work i put the lights on low if there is no sun and it turns off around midnight when i go to bed


----------



## jaypeecee (5 Jun 2020)

Susanna said:


> I have set up a tropica system 60 can system and am using it as specified but it doesn't seem to be working and to be honest the plastic chamber is a tad big I was wondering if anyone could suggest another solution for a small tank



Hi @Susanna 

I also have a Tropica System 60 in a 5 litre* tank. It is pretty ineffective in diffusing CO2 into an aquarium - even when there is plenty of water flow. I'm sure that the suggestions made by @hogan53 will perform much better.

*That's right, a mere 5 litres.

JPC


----------



## kishan313 (5 Jun 2020)

Thank you for the reply, that really good to know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

